# pkg: xyz: Not found



## deadeyes (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to install php5.6 on my freebsd FreeBSD machine.
I use `pkg install php56` and the output:

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 1 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
  php56: 5.6.1

The process will require 15 MB more space.
1 MB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest/All/php56-5.6.1.txz: Not Found
```

I looked in the location mentioned and indeed that package doesn't exist. php56-5.6.2.txz does exist though. So I'm not sure what I do wrong here that a package gets selected that is not in the repository.

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## ljboiler (Oct 28, 2014)

Try this first: `pkg update -f`.


----------



## deadeyes (Oct 28, 2014)

ljboiler said:


> Try this first: `pkg update -f`


That indeed fixed it.  Didn't think this -f would also redownload the repo "index" files. Already tried to clean.

Thanks!


----------

